# Discount code Shinearama



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there discount code for Shinearama


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've not seen one...... If there is one, could I also have it? :thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

is this store trustworthy. I want to place a big order (400 euro) so any user feedback would be helpful.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

i imagine they are trustworthy they are a section sponsor


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

ok that is enough for me 

thx


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Thought I would bump this.

Want to make another order.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I might be wrong but I think only traders are allowed to offer Discount codes, not sponsors.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

caledonia said:


> I might be wrong but I think only traders are allowed to offer Discount codes, not sponsors.


Quite possibly, their service is very good though.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

deathlok said:


> is this store trustworthy. I want to place a big order (400 euro) so any user feedback would be helpful.


They've never failed me yet in the 12 or so orders I've placed with them, so yeah, I'd say they're totally trustworthy (very quick delivery too). :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing service. Don't forget the free pens and stickers! gotta actually add them to the basket. I've made several orders there recently, always free delivery (orders are naturally always over £25) and always comes very quickly :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Have used these guys before. Order was on spot on. I even asked for some shinearama stickers which they sent as an extra (at cost to them). Good service

Please with them to date.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## burock (Mar 5, 2010)

SMARTZ5 is code for %5 discount


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

They are very very trustworthy and helpfull i am sure if you call them they would give some discount spending that amount of money :thumb:


deathlok said:


> is this store trustworthy. I want to place a big order (400 euro) so any user feedback would be helpful.


----------



## ///Dave (Feb 10, 2010)

Brilliant to deal with, best prices ive found and quick delivery


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

very good prices can beat alot of the other traders im afraid to say they even got a item in for me to save me ordering from two different places so top service in my eyes


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brilliant to deal with and helpfull, Cant comment on there delivery as I collect my stuff from them.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

liam99 said:


> Brilliant to deal with and helpfull, Cant comment on there delivery as I collect my stuff from them.


Whereabouts are they?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They are based in sharston near manchester, just off the link rd between m60 and m56. Tried to go the other day but they didn't answer the phone and never rang me back, i am sure there was a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Very good service and information about deliveries is very good


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Very thrustworthy site. Ordered from Romania and the package arrived in 5 days. Good prices too


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Shinearama is a perfect webshop, low prices, good service, fast shipment, and everything. Im waiting for my second packige from them


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

How do you get the free delivery? Ive got items in my basket equalling more than £25 but it still says £3.75 delivery?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe it's changed, but it was last time I checked. Try selecting the free delivery option


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just checked and you're right, it seems to have changed


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

ive used them a few times and been spot on, good delivery times too:thumb: i will be using again


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Just checked and you're right, it seems to have changed


Ive just had a proper look and found if you go through Paypal, you get charged delivery, but if you go through Google checkout it knocks the delivery cost off for you :thumb:


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

H9118 discount code

There you go


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

ive used them 6 times now they are spot on fast delivery


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome shop....


----------

